# Calm Me Down



## pmblair (Sep 30, 2010)

Well i started studying about a month ago.

Just ran through the Ncees practice problems and solutions. I didnt do half as good as i would have hoped. Missed some silly ones. Definitely weak in transportation.

My depth will be structural. I haven't started studying structural, but i got all the breadth ones right with out studying and i can get about half of them right in the depth without studying.

Will start my depth studying 3 weeks out, and i am taking off work the whole last week to study.

I am very unsure at this point. In fact im freaking out. Literally getting a rash on my arm.

Please help calm me down.

1) when people talk about the NCEES practice exam, they mean the practice problems and solutions right?

2) Where can i get more practice problems? I have the 2008 ncees practice problems, and the 2004 one on the way.

3)Should i sign up for the PPI exam cafe?

4) Is this thing curved.... Or is it 70% = .7x80=56 to pass

5) What should i be doing to improve my chances of passing this mofo?

I stared studying late because i just didnt have the funds to purchase the material.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 30, 2010)

You still have time, you are lucky since your expertice is good for points in the morning and afternoon. For transporation just focus on the basic cacluation of horizontal and vertical curves, that will get you a long way. The are pretty easy plug and chug once you know what you have and what they are asking.

Do calculation for all the sections and do some critical reading, but most important use the index, this way you can quickly find terms during the test. CERM is a good guide for the morning.


----------



## frazil (Sep 30, 2010)

calm down dude...you'll be fine.


----------



## PEin2010 (Sep 30, 2010)

pmblair said:


> Well i started studying about a month ago.
> Just ran through the Ncees practice problems and solutions. I didnt do half as good as i would have hoped. Missed some silly ones. Definitely weak in transportation.
> 
> My depth will be structural. I haven't started studying structural, but i got all the breadth ones right with out studying and i can get about half of them right in the depth without studying.
> ...



I am in the exact same situation! I am taking the Structural PM as well. I'm also giving CA seismic and surveying. So I probably should be freaking out more....however that will just end up wasting my time and the best to do is give it your best shot. I think we can do this!

on your questions:

1) yes

2) 6 minute solutions has been very good practice for me

3) haven't really thought about it...

4) i'm not calculating how many i need to pass, i don't think there is any way of knowing

5) study!

Good luck!


----------



## Paul S (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't worry, relax, you will do fine. I took the "if I don't pass this time I will just take it again and be better prepared" approach, and that took most of the anxiety away.

The only thing I was nervous about on test day was being late for the exam!


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 1, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Don't worry, relax, you will do fine. I took the "if I don't pass this time I will just take it again and be better prepared" approach, and that took most of the anxiety away.
> The only thing I was nervous about on test day was being late for the exam!


All the exams I took in my life in which I said to myself "I really don't care how I do on this", I did better than colleagues/friends who treated it as if their life depended on it. Relax. You will be fine.


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 1, 2010)

civilized_naah said:


> Paul S said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, relax, you will do fine. I took the "if I don't pass this time I will just take it again and be better prepared" approach, and that took most of the anxiety away.
> ...


If you're already amped up and your anxiety is high, then there's nothing anyone can say that can calm you down. If this is your first time taking the exam and you generally get nervous in these situations, then you should spend that energy in doing problems and reviewing the material. Go into the exam knowing that you studied your heart out.

You may find a few questions that you may no clue how to solve, but those are the ones you do last so that you're not spinning your wheels and wasting valuable exam time.

You'll do fine as long as you realize that there's no shortcut in doing well in this exam.

Good luck!


----------



## Sschell (Oct 1, 2010)

Chillax!


----------



## Santiagj (Oct 1, 2010)

I was freaking out when I got close to the exam date as well. As long as you give it your best shot than you should have no worries. That is what helped me a lot.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 1, 2010)

CHILL!!!! I know how you feel. I broke out in hives when I took the EIT. I was at the doctor getting medicine for stomach 3 days before PE. I didn't pass first time. But, I passed. If you don't pass the first time, it's not a big deal. Take it and do the best you can. Work as many problems as possible. BTW, I did terrible on the practice exam two weeks before the PE exam that I passed.

Good luck. We're here for you.


----------



## pmblair (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am feeling better about the test.

Been working the Depth problems for all the sections, and i am getting a large percentage right. But i am not timing myself at all.

I guess will retake the whole exam after i spend the next few weeks on my depth, structural.

Good luck to all


----------

